# California, do you all need an entourage to help you through the day??



## cda (Feb 2, 2018)

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/7944636-181/california-bill-would-require-backup


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 3, 2018)

A properly installed and balanced garage door should not be to hard to open by hand. If the door is not functioning properly before the operator is attached, the operator should not be used to overcome an improperly functioning  door.


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2018)

TheCommish said:


> A properly installed and balanced garage door should not be to hard to open by hand. If the door is not functioning properly before the operator is attached, the operator should not be used to overcome an improperly functioning  door.





Or if life or life

Back through it!!!!


----------



## conarb (Feb 3, 2018)

What did people do before there were automatic garage door openers?  I remember the first ones about 1958, they didn't have remote controls then, the garage door company installed a sending unit under the hood of the car.  Oakmont is a fairly upscale retirement community, that woman is only 69 years old, if she can't open a garage door at 69 maybe she should just move into an old people's home, of course that area is full of Democrats, in fact the paper is The Press Democrat, Democrats are usually not self-sufficient people.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 3, 2018)

conarb said:


> What did people do before there were automatic garage door openers?  I remember the first ones about 1958, they didn't have remote controls then, the garage door company installed a sending unit under the hood of the car.  Oakmont is a fairly upscale retirement community, that woman is only 69 years old, if she can't open a garage door at 69 maybe she should just move into an old people's home, of course that area is full of Democrats, in fact the paper is The Press Democrat, Democrats are usually not self-sufficient people.



You should get out of the city once in awhile, and learn a little about being self sufficient.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 5, 2018)

My question is how many of these batteries will still be functional 15 to 20 after they are installed before they are needed again. Wouldn't requiring a man door out of the garage be better?

But then again, these people stood there pushing the open door button with the power out, so......


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2018)

tmurray said:


> My question is how many of these batteries will still be functional 15 to 20 after they are installed before they are needed again. Wouldn't requiring a man door out of the garage be better?
> 
> But then again, these people stud there pushing the open door button with the power out, so......




I think the idea is get the car out of the garage

Then

Get out of Dodge,,,,


In the car


Plus the manual release?


----------



## linnrg (Feb 5, 2018)

when you have a potential disaster such as a those fires people should be more active in their preparations.  A few years ago we had large out of control fires that had projected pathways to our home.  The wife and I set up everything needed in the motor home including important papers, food, water etc.  Luckily the fires were contained before they reached my home area.  We have had limited snow this year and we could be into another fire season.  If I had a garage with my only car inside I would easily chose to just drive thru it - oh wait I had already gassed up and checked my chain saw out - oh wait I have my emergency generator and the transfer switch on my house!  We don't need to have laws to mandate battery backup (ok as an accessory if you want it).
I am hoping to build a garage this year - I hope I don't have to pay extra for that battery!


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2018)

linnrg said:


> when you have a potential disaster such as a those fires people should be more active in their preparations.  A few years ago we had large out of control fires that had projected pathways to our home.  The wife and I set up everything needed in the motor home including important papers, food, water etc.  Luckily the fires were contained before they reached my home area.  We have had limited snow this year and we could be into another fire season.  If I had a garage with my only car inside I would easily chose to just drive thru it - oh wait I had already gassed up and checked my chain saw out - oh wait I have my emergency generator and the transfer switch on my house!  We don't need to have laws to mandate battery backup (ok as an accessory if you want it).
> I am hoping to build a garage this year - I hope I don't have to pay extra for that battery!


 

Or open the garage door way ahead of time, pull the car out, and close the garage door.

Kind of like people prep for a hurricane.


I know these fires come once every hundred years.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wouldn't be better to require a swinging door to the outside or an EER?


----------



## conarb (Feb 6, 2018)

Just mandate emergency generators on every house, codes don't care what anything costs, here in the Bay Area of Calfiornia we are governed by One Bay Area that adopted the United Nations Agenda 2030, it has ADA in it and wants only 3% of "Humankind" to be allowed to live in single family homes anyway, the top 3% can afford emergency generators. The common people will be herded into the urban cores where they will live in high density environments, and of course there will be emergency generators in these large complexes.  The way it works is that each AHJ in the Bay Area appoints one offical to One Bay Area (of course it's always the most left-wing of the city officals who seek these positions), *Read about the future here*.


----------

